# Roots



## justagirlart (Mar 2, 2019)

I bought a very healthy richteri recently. It was looking a little wilted and when I checked the roots they were almost all dead. I can't imagine why. I only use rainwater and spray it with Listerine on a regular basis as a fungicide and bactericide. So my question is how do I get it to grow new roots.


----------



## Ray (Mar 3, 2019)

If your growing conditions are right, there is no need to spray any plant with Listerine, and it dripping into the pot may have contributed to the root loss. 

Constant moisture, but with plenty of airflow around the roots is the key to successful orchid growing.

Assuming you're in the US, *KelpMax* will help you restore the roots.


----------



## justagirlart (Nov 2, 2019)

Disreguard my post. I really do not know how to grow orchids.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 3, 2019)

we are happy to help.
photos are always useful.


----------

